# Abu dhabi accomodation drama!!!



## elpida (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi all! We have moved recently to Abu Dhabi and we are looking without any success for accomodation. Real estate agents are a bunch of unprofessional and untrustworthy people!! You cannot imagine what we have been through last weeks.. They are lying the whole time.. Showing apartments that are already rent and providing u all kind of misleading info.. I am so frustrated and fed up... We are looking something in al reem island and our budget is max 120k aed per year. Do u have any suggestions or a good agent to recommend? I am grateful!! Thanks!!!


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

elpida said:


> Hi all! We have moved recently to Abu Dhabi and we are looking without any success for accomodation. Real estate agents are a bunch of unprofessional and untrustworthy people!! You cannot imagine what we have been through last weeks.. They are lying the whole time.. Showing apartments that are already rent and providing u all kind of misleading info.. I am so frustrated and fed up... We are looking something in al reem island and our budget is max 120k aed per year. Do u have any suggestions or a good agent to recommend? I am grateful!! Thanks!!!


I would give MD Real Estate a call, their contact details are on their facebook page. https://www.facebook.com/MDREabudabi
I don't have any connection with this firm other than I know some of the staff. Good luck in your search!


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

unfortunately its the way of the world here... never tell them your upper budge always at least 10k under that as they will always show you stuff that you cannot afford to push up their commission... haggle with them... unfortunately until they change the rules that its not the tenants that pay the agents commission like the rest of the world.... landlords wont do anything. look up epico and mpm and first gulf properties these are usually attached to banks so they are more reliable.


----------



## nonoa (Jan 9, 2014)

Welcome to the world of UAE housing. I think we make more money off the property market than oil now.
The only way to secure a place quickly is to have a high budget. They show you rented out places in hopes you will offer something higher, and then screw over the person who already paid the deposit.
Don't give up the search. Look on dubizzle, go to multiple estate agents for the same properties cause some might actually have a few units.
I've been renting through mpm just cause they seem to hold good quality ones. Others we've just been lucky with obscure owners. The best thing to do is TRY to relax.


----------

